# How to Vid Sleeving Echo Insert Pt 1



## ghost1066 (Apr 20, 2014)

I did this after reading @BrentWin excellent post on how to do this. I want him to get the credit for it I simply wanted to do a video to help the folks that would rather watch a how to then read one and hopefully this will show how simple it is. But if you haven't read his here is the link http://woodbarter.com/threads/sleeving-an-echo-duck-call-insert.9501/

This is the first half showing how to turn down the insert and part 2 which is shot will show how to turn the new exhaust end.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 20, 2014)

Well done Ghost!


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 21, 2014)

Nicely put together. I am looking forward to part two.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 21, 2014)

Cool video. Aint no denying where you're from either. That's definitely a TN/KY accent haha


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 21, 2014)

What accent?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

